# Bread Too Dense



## Russell (Dec 25, 2004)

I made breade and sausage rolls for my dad. (We were having a BBQ. I had to make a like quintuple batch to make enough. that is part of the reason that i wanted my pro 6 KA mixer which i got 4 xmas!!!). Anyways, the rolls came out perfect, but whent i but the big loaf in just for snacking bread, it came out tasteing fine, but was really dense, and heavy for it's size. Anyone have any ideas why? I did feel that i over handled it forming the loaf. could that be the problem?


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm definitely not a bread baker, but I have learned a little over the years.  

When I was learning to bake bread, I discovered that whenever I didn't use enough liquid, the bread came out tough and dense.  In fact, it took a long time for the dough to rise.  I quickly learned to increase the amount of liquid so I had a softer dough.  It was much easier to add a bit of flour if the dough was too soft.


----------



## Russell (Dec 26, 2004)

thanks a lot. I will try tomorrow.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Dec 27, 2004)

miguzigoldfish said:
			
		

> the rolls came out perfect, but whent i but the big loaf in just for snacking bread, it came out tasteing fine, but was really dense, and heavy for it's size. Anyone have any ideas why? I did feel that i over handled it forming the loaf. could that be the problem?


If the same batch of dough was used for the rolls and the loaf, and the rolls were fine, its possible you simply didn't let the loaf rise in the pan long enough before baking (or perhaps you didn't bake it long enough). Rolls, being smaller, will take less time both to rise in the pan and to bake.


----------



## Russell (Dec 27, 2004)

subfus, it was the same batch, and I think you are right. thanks.


----------



## Russell (Dec 27, 2004)

I am gonna start to make the sponge for my bread at like 5:00 and then let it do it's thing till tomorrow morning, then start making the bread tomorrow


----------



## subfuscpersona (Dec 27, 2004)

what's the bread recipe you're using? please post - pretty please


----------



## Russell (Dec 27, 2004)

ok. let me get the book. it's called "Baking iLLUSTRATED" BE RIGHT BACK


----------



## Russell (Dec 27, 2004)

Sponge:
1/8 tsp instant yeast
3/4 cup warm water (110 degrees F)
6 ounces AP flour
Dough:
1/2 tsp instant yeast
1/2 cup water (75 degrees F)
10 oz  AP flour
1 tsp salt


----------

